# New Scarred Lands game



## Aust Meliamne (Dec 16, 2002)

I'm going to be starting a new Scarred Lands Play by Post game.  Characters will start at 2nd level using 34 point buy.  I'm looking for 4 to 5 players.  Anyone interested?  If so, please post here.


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 16, 2002)

seems like fun I have Scarred Lands, I might join


----------



## Acmite (Dec 17, 2002)

I'm definitely interested!

I'll subscribe to this thread, so you can either respond to it, or fire me off an email.  I have the Scarred Lands Campaign Setting, but none of the other books--is that OK?


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 17, 2002)

I'm intersted! 

I don't own any Scarred Lands material, though. But I'm sure I can adapt. From reading some of the story hours on these boards i have gained some knowledge of the setting.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Dec 17, 2002)

Well, the biggest thing to know about Scarred Lands, for those who don't have any of the books, is that there are no Gnomes on the Ghelspad continent where the game will be set.  Other than that, it's pretty much straight forward character creation from the player's handbook.  For anyone interested, I can answer any questions that concern character classes as they relate to Scarred Lands, but it's mostly the same as in the PHB.


----------



## Krug (Dec 17, 2002)

Interested as well.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Dec 17, 2002)

Acmite said:
			
		

> *I'm definitely interested!
> 
> I have the Scarred Lands Campaign Setting, but none of the other books--is that OK? *




That's fine that you only have the one book.  It's fine if you don't have any Scarred Lands books.  Happy to have anyone who wants to play.


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 17, 2002)

Any specific region of Ghelspad, that we will be starting in?


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Dec 17, 2002)

The starting point will be the nation of New Venir in the northern part of that nation.  See page 95 of the Ghelspad campaign book for more info if ya want.


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 18, 2002)

*Kana Greyfire*
*Monk 2*
*CR:* 2
*Race:* Human
*Alignment:* Lawful Neutral
*STR* 14
*DEX* 16
*CON* 12
*INT* 10
*WIS* 16
*CHA* 10
*Hit Dice:* 2d8+2
*Hit Points:* 16
*Speed:* 30 feet
*Initiative:* +3
*Armor Class:* 16 (+3 DEX, +3 WIS) 
*Base Attack Bonus:* +1
*Saving Throws:* FORT+4 ; REF +6; WILL +6
*Attack:* +3 Fist/Kick (1d6+2), +4 Masterwork Butterflysword (1d6+2, 19-20/x2)
*Special Qualities:* Unarmed Strike, Stunning Attack (Fort. Save DC 14), Evasion, 
*Skills:* Balance (5) +10, Jump (5) +9, Tumble (5) +10, Move Silently (5) +8, Listen (5) +8
*Feats:* Dodge, Deflect Arrows, Improved Grapple
*Equipment:* Light Clothes, Heavy Robe, Masterwork Butterfly Sword, 590 GP
*Description:* _Rough character sketch._


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Dec 18, 2002)

Still would like to find one more player.


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 18, 2002)

I'll play. Sounds interesting. I'll have a character up tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Dec 18, 2002)

sounds good.   looks like i have enough.  just waiting on characters from all of ya.  either post them here or *email* them to me  (or you could do both)


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 18, 2002)

Aerin Mallory: Male Human Ftr2; Medium Humanoid ; HD 2d10+4 (Fighter) ; hp 19; Init + 3; Spd 20; AC 18 (When attacking with Ranged Weapon) or 20 (When in Melee); Atk + 3 base melee, + 5 base ranged; +4 ( 1d6+1, Scimitar, Masterwork ); +6 ( 1d8+1, Mighty composite longbow +1 ) or +4/+4 Ranged (1d8+1 Mighty Composite Longbow +1)with Rapid Shot Feat; AL NG; SV Fort + 5, Ref + 3, Will + 2; STR 12, DEX 17, CON 14, INT 10, WIS 14, CHA 11.

Damage at Point Blank with Longbow is +3

Possessions:
Weapons: Mighty composite longbow +1; Arrows (50); Scimitar, Masterwork. 10 masterwork Arrows.
Fine Crafted Quiver
Armor: Breastplate.
Shields: Shield, large, steel.
Goods: Backpack; Bedroll; Waterskin (full); Torch x2; Rations, trail (per day) x4; Oil (pint) x2; Explorer's outfit; Sunrod x8; Tindertwig x8

Skills: 
Craft (Bowmaking) + 5, Handle Animal + 5, Knowledge (religion) + 1, Ride + 4, Sense Motive + 3. 
Feats: 
Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot, Weapon Focus: Longbow, composite.

6'2"
191 lbs
Blond/Blue
23 years old
Human Male

Deity: Madriel

Aspiring to be either an Order of the Bow Initiate or a Cleric of Madriel at some point. Haven't figured that out yet.


Aerin is the son of a former Knight's Squire and his wife, who currently farm a small plot of land that was given to Aerin's father upon the retirement of the knight, for services rendered. Aerin is not interested in the agricultural life, and has decided that the Way of the Bow shall be his life. His father, while pleased that he shows skill with weapons, is not entirely pleased with his choice.

Aerin is a tall lad, who is more graceful than sinewy. His blond hair falls about his shoulders and his blue eyes sparkle. He is truly at home with a bow in his hands, it just comes effortlessly to him. It is almost as if the bow were part of him. 

Not very successful at much else, he disregarded his father's advice and left home to see the world. Several stints as a mercenary later, he is a somewhat seasoned warrior. Albeit still naive to many ways of the world, his time spent guarding  a caravan of Madrielites to Hollowfaust made him realize that there was something else out there and lately the thoughts of Madriel and her teachings have made a difference in the way he does things. No longer does he do things for money, but moreso because it is the right thing to do.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Dec 19, 2002)

ok, perhaps i'm missing something, but why is your AC 18 vs ranged and 20 vs melee?


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 19, 2002)

Let me rephrase that:

18 when using a ranged attack
20 when attacking with a melee weapon

I didn't word it quite right


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 19, 2002)

Aliana Semarand, Neutral, Human, Clr 2, domains: Trickery and Luck, God: Enkili

str: 10(0), dex: 12 (+1), con: 14 (+2), int: 14 (+2), Wis: 16 (+3), cha: 14 (+2)

hp: 17, age: 18, weight: 120, height: 5'5", XP: 1000.

Class skills: Bluff (cha) 5+2+2, Diplomacy (cha) 5+2+2, Concentration (con) 5+2, Knowledge (Religion) (Int) 3+2, Spellcraft (int) 3+2.

Cross class: Sense Motive (wis) 2+3+2.

Feats: Improved Initiative, Spell Penetration.

Melee: +1, Range: +2.

Damage: Morningstar 1d8, Sling 1d4. 

Initiative: +5.

Fortitude +5, Reflex +1, Will +6.

AC: 19 (+0 dex) (+7 Half Plate) (+2 shield)

Move: 20 with armour, 30 without armour.

Equipment:

Large Wooden Shield, Half Plate, Sling, Morningstar, Dagger*2,  Bullets*80, Caltrops*2, Backpack, Calligraphy Kit, Healers Kit (+2 to Heal), Horse Feed*2, Holy Symbol (wood)*2, Holy Symbol (silver), Common Lamp, 3 pints of Oil, Belt Pouch, Silk Rope (50'), Light Horse, Saddlebags, Riding Saddle,Sunrod*2, Soap 1 pound, Tindertwig, Waterskin, Trail Rations*3, 5gp.Courtiers Outfit*2, Explorers Outfit, Travellers Outfit, Signet Ring, Sewing Needle. 

Equipment worn:

Sling, Bullets*20, Dagger*2, Caltrops*2, Courtiers Outfit, Holy Symbol (silver), Holy Symbol (wood) (hidden in boot) Belt Pouch, 5 gp, Signet Ring, 

Encumbrance: Light.

Spells per Day: lvl 0: 4, lvl 1: 3+1.


Appearance: A tall, slimly elegant young woman with long glossy black hair, sapphire-blue eyes, noble features and pale, flawless, complexion.

A disgraced daughter of an impoverished noble house, Aleana has been thrust into the world and forced to fend for herself. With charm, luck and deception she has been able to survive and prosper. 
 Her experiences in life has taught her that nothing can truly be relied upon. Power, wealth, all can be thrown down on a whim of the fates. Luck is the only shield we have and deception the only weapon. Enkili was a natural choice for her.

____________________
I'll add some more character information soon.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 19, 2002)

I sthere still a bit of room for me?

I'm not familiar with the setting, but am willing to play whatever the party needs.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Dec 19, 2002)

National Acrobat said:
			
		

> *Let me rephrase that:
> 
> 18 when using a ranged attack
> 20 when attacking with a melee weapon
> ...



Got it.  


			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *Question: How does clerical spellcasting work in Scarred lands? I know there are Gods and Titans and the former rebelled against the latter, but that's about it. Does she have to have a divine patron to cast spells and which SL deity would suit her general parameters? *



I sent you an email to your hotmail account with some info.


			
				Timothy said:
			
		

> *I sthere still a bit of room for me? *



Sure, I can take one more.  Game definitely full now


----------



## Timothy (Dec 19, 2002)

I'll be a human aristocrat/rogue is that is okay with you then. (He's my fav char, but I vever get to play him, since I always DM)


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Dec 20, 2002)

Sounds good to me.  happy to have ya.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 20, 2002)

I'll try to post the char in about 10 hours.
If that doesn't work (I'm very busy, playing DND, and going to aparty right after that) I'll post it the next day. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Acmite (Dec 20, 2002)

Hi!  I'm thinking a Druid 2.  I'll have to look over the Gazeteer to make sure it's all Scarred Landsy, though.

I'll post it as soon as I can!

I was also thinking about a Monk--but Tokiwong snagged one first.


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 21, 2002)

I am quick like that, and never tried a monk before...


----------



## Leopold (Dec 21, 2002)

can we play monster races? I would LOVE To play a slithern in the scarred lands game...i can whip one up lickety split if you need one!

how many spots left??


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Dec 22, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *can we play monster races? I would LOVE To play a slithern in the scarred lands game...i can whip one up lickety split if you need one!
> 
> how many spots left?? *




Sorry.  Game is full.  And just for the record, only races in the PHB are allowed, except for Gnomes.  There are no Gnomes in Ghelspad.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 22, 2002)

I was wondering, are there any useful sites/programs where I can type in my char. I currently just copy/paste the stat block of other players and change the details to suit me.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 22, 2002)

Timothy Backs

Male Human, Rogue 1, Aristocrat 1
HD: 1D6+1D8+1 (14)
Init: +3
Speed: 30ft
AC: 19 (+3 dex, +4 Armor, +2 Shield)
Attacks: +4 MW Rapier, +4 MW L. Crossbow 
Damage: Rapeir: 1D6, L.Crossbow 1D8
SQ/SA: Sneak attack
Saves: Fort: +1, Ref: +5, Will +4
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 14
Skills: Bluff +4, Diplomacy +4, Disguise +4, Forgery +4, Gather Information +4, Hide +8, Innuendo +4, Intimidate +4, Knowledge (nobility & royalty) +4, Move Silently +8, Read Lips +4, Sense Motive +4, Search +4, Spot +4 
Feats: Weapon Finesse (Rapier), Point Blank shot
Appearance: Age 24, height 6'0", 130 lbs, Blue eyes, Fair hair
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Deity: Tanil (The trickster/The shapeshifter)
Languages: Common, Celestial, Undercommon.

Equipment:
MW Rapier sheeted in Eleborate walking stick (370GP)
MW L. Crossbow (335 GP)
50 Bolts (5 GP)
Chain Shirt (100 GP)
Backpack (1 GP)
Bedroll (1 SP)
5 Backs of Caltrops (5 GP)
5 Pieces of chalk (5 CP)
Flint and Steel (1 GP)
2 Hemp Ropes (2 GP)
Sealing Wax (1 GP)
Signet Ring (Goblet with to crossed rapiers in front of it) (8 SP)
Signal Whistle (8 SP)
Thieve's Kit (30 GP)
Disguise Kit (50 GP)
Small Steel mirror (5 GP)


Timothy was raised as a son of a new noble, at the court of king Virduk, there he learned that quick wit, charms and intelligence are neccesairy to survive. Timothy's goals are succes and power.
He has decided that adventuring now might reap benefits for later, being famous always does. Timothy is not very bothered about the gods or the titans. Something that happened one and a half century ago is ancient history and only important to old men with long grey beards.


----------



## Acmite (Dec 22, 2002)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *I was wondering, are there any useful sites/programs where I can type in my char. I currently just copy/paste the stat block of other players and change the details to suit me. *




There is a standard d20 statblock foundation/organization led by the board's own CRGreathouse, but I don't have the URL handy.

Basically, I just do what you do.  

And I'll try to do just that this evening, so we can get this thing going!


----------



## Acmite (Dec 22, 2002)

Timothy, here's the URL:

d20 Statblock


----------



## Krug (Dec 22, 2002)

Am I still in the game? Apologies was away for a business trip. So it looks like a mage it'll be?


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Dec 22, 2002)

ok, so just to be sure, we have tokiwong, timothy, acmite, serpenteye, krug, and national acrobat.  let me know if i missed anyone.

Krug, yeah you're in still in.  life happens.  good to hear from you again.


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 23, 2002)

Just let me know if there is anything else that I need to know. Otherwise, I'm ready to start shooting people.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 23, 2002)

Aust, is my char okay for you? (Do you want my skills to include armor penalties, or do you want a seperate list with armor?)


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Dec 23, 2002)

everyone's characters look good so far


----------



## Acmite (Dec 23, 2002)

I'll have my character up tonight.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 23, 2002)

Thx for the link, Acmite.


----------



## Acmite (Dec 23, 2002)

No prob.  Hope it helped.


----------



## Acmite (Dec 24, 2002)

*Kyloren of Lethene*

Kyloren of Lethene, male human Drd (Lethene) 2: CR 2; ECL 2; Medium-size Humanoid (human); HD 2d8+4; hp ; Init +1; Spd 30 ft; AC 12 (+1 small wooden shield, +1 Dex); Melee "Storm's Edge" (Masterwork Scimitar) +2 (1d6/crit 18-20/x2); Silvered dagger +1 (+2 when thrown) (1d4/crit 19-20/x2); "Tempest" (Masterwork Oaken cudgel) +2 (1d6/crit x2); Ranged: Sling +2 (1d4/50ft range/x2); AL N; SV Fort ++5, Ref +1, Will +6; Str 10, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 16, Cha 14.

Skills and Feats: Animal Empathy +7 (5), Concentration +7 (5), Handle Animal +7 (5), Knowledge: Nature +7 (5), Knowledge: Titan History +3 (1, x-class), Spellcraft +6 (4), Tumble +3 (2, x-class), Wilderness Lore +8 (5); Scribe Scroll, Track.

Languages: Ledean, Albadian, Titan Speech, Druidic

Abilities: Nature Sense, Animal Companions, Woodland Stride, Druidic Spells (4/2+1)

Prepared Spells:
0th - Light, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending
1st - Entangle, Faerie Fire, Obscuring Mist


Equipment (Light Encumberance) (32.5 lbs):

Worn/Carried: Storm's Edge, Tempest, Sling, Sling Bullets, Small wooden shield, Silvered Dagger (right boot), Wooden Holy Symbol, Signal Whistle, Signet Ring (silhouette of raptor in flight), Holly and Mistletoe (from belt), belt pouch, scrollcase, money pouch, backpack - 21 lbs

Belt Pouch: 10 candles, 1 vial of Ink (black), 2 inkpens, flint and steel, chalk x5, fishhook and line, sewing needle, holly and mistletoe x 1, tindertwig x 2, sunrod x 1 - 1 lbs

Scrollcase: 20 sheets of paper

Money Pouch: 5pp, 25gp, 17sp, 0cp, onyx gem (50 gp), opal (50 gp), chalcedony (20 gp)  -  Total Wealth : 196.7 gp

Backpack:  Flask, 3 inkpens, small steel mirror, 25 ft knotted silk rope, fine bottle of wine (10gp value), ceramic vial x 5, waterskin, whetstone, holly and mistletoe x 3, tindertwig x 5, sunrod x 1 - 10.5 lbs

Carrying Capacity: 0-33 lbs, 34-66 lbs, 67-100 lbs

Animal Companions: Lyria (female Eagle), Bristor (male Eagle)

Description:  Kyloren is a stern man of almost 6 1/2 feet.  His shoulder length brown hair is constantly in motion in even the calmest winds, slightly obscuring his piercing green eyes.

He has a smooth gait that shows an economy of movement.  He is commonly adorned in a deep blue cloak over simple, but well made, clothing while in the city.  In the forest or while traveling he wears a rich green cloak with a deep cowl over more rugged, worn clothing.  His friends (Lyria and Bristor) are never more than a whistle away and can be commonly found perched on his broad shoulders.

In most situations he is a calm, reasoned man, but when nature is threatened, or when Lethene is disparaged or mocked, a fiery rage emerges.  This fury is difficult for him to manage, but as time moves on, he is gaining a little more control of the storm that resides within him.

He is a true disciple of Lethene, the Dame of Storms.

It is rumoured that several pools of Lethene's blood have emerged in the last year, and so Kyloren has chosen to leave his tempestuous glade and venture forth in search of one such pool.  For it is told that the blood of a Titan holds much power.......power that may restore Lethene to her rightful position as a major power.  Kyloren is aware of the stagnation that has creeped into Scarn since the fall of the Titans and he knows that for Scarn to survive, power must be restored to the Titans.  This is the only way for this cycle to end and another to be born.  If only those pesky gods didn't stand in the way......


----------



## Timothy (Dec 27, 2002)

Aust, when do you think you will start this game?


----------



## Krug (Dec 27, 2002)

*Elisia Wildwood*, Halfling Bard 2, AL: NG, HP: 13
Str: 12 Dex: 18 Con: 12 Int: 14 Wis: 10 Cha: 15

Armor: 17
Initiative: +4
Fort: +2 Ref: +8 Wil: +4

Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot
SA: +1 on all saves,+1 to hit with thrown weapons,+2 morale bonus vs fear,Bardic knowledge (+4),Bardic music 2/day

Skills:
Appraise INT 3 = 2 + 1.0  + 0
Balance DEX 5 = 4 + 2.0 + -1
Bluff CHA 3 = 2 + 1.0 + 0
Climb STR 3 = 1 + 1.0 + 1
Concentration CON 2 = 1 + 1.0 + 0
Gather Information CHA 3 = 2 + 1.0 + 0
Hide DEX 8 = 4 + 1.0 + 3
Intuit Direction WIS 1 = 0 + 1.0 + 0
Knowledge (Arcana) INT 4 = 2 + 2.0 + 0
Knowledge (History) INT 4 = 2 + 2.0 + 0
Knowledge (Religion) INT 3 = 2 + 1.0 + 0
Listen WIS 3 = 0 + 1.0 + 2
Move Silently DEX 7 = 4 + 2.0 + 1
Perform CHA 7 = 2 + 5.0 + 0
Spellcraft INT 6 = 2 + 4.0 + 0
Swim STR -2 = 1 + 1.0 + -4
Tumble DEX 4 = 4 + 1.0 + -1
Use Magic Device CHA 4 = 2 + 2.0 + 0

Armor: Leather Armor Bonus: +2
Weapons: Masterwork Sling (+7/1d4/50'/20x2), Light Crossbow (+6/1d8/80'/19-20x2), 12 Darts (+8/1d4+1/20x2),
Masterwork Shortspear (+4/1d8+1/20x3 - +9/20' if thrown)

Ammunition: 50 Sling Bullets, 20 Bolts
Other: Explorer's Outfit, Mandolin (Masterwork), Rope, rations, songbook, cheese, Torch

Spells:
0 level: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Detect Magic, Daze
1 level: Charm Person, Sleep

Memorized:
0 level: Detect Magic, Ghost Sound
1 level: Sleep 

Elisia ran off from her home the night before she was due to marry Engelstilkin, a cheese merchant. She was the rough sort, working the Tavern of the One-tusked Boar, listening to tales of adventurers. She practised with the boys at slingwork, and became exceptionally skilled at it. She also took lessons from Madame Rena, a singer, and loved to sing great song sagas.

She has wandered around seeing adventure, working in taverns and serving in mercenary squads. Still bright eyed and innocent, much about the world still amazes her.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Dec 28, 2002)

hopefully soon.  i'm off from work next week, so should have some time to get my stuff together.

I'd like everyone who's playing to post whether or not they are ready to begin.  I suspect everyone is, but with the holidays and everything I don't want to start until everyone is back from vacation and stuff.  So, let me know when you guys are ready to play.


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 28, 2002)

I amr eady going home next week, but I can post during the week, depending on the volume, when i get back on the 3rd, I will be ready to go normal like


----------



## Timothy (Dec 28, 2002)

ready, I'm posting alot now, but that will decrease a bit once schooo, starts in a week.


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 28, 2002)

Ready and Raring to go


----------



## Krug (Dec 28, 2002)

ready!


----------



## Acmite (Dec 28, 2002)

Ready!


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 29, 2002)

Ready !


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Dec 29, 2002)

Great!  Looks like everyone's ready.  look for the first in game post within the next couple of days.  Please preceed any out of character discussions with OOC.  For example:

OOC:  I kill everything.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 4, 2003)

when are we starting?


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 4, 2003)

I'd also like to know that.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 7, 2003)

hey guys.  I'm really sorry about the delay.  I've been a bit busy.  I'll try to have something posted tonight, but definitely tomorrow night if not tonight.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 7, 2003)

The village of Trela is a small village along the river that runs from the large lake in the middle of the Kelders and into King Virduk’s lands, forming the eastern border of New Venir, the western border of Lageni until it empties into Lake Vashon in Calastia.

Trela was founded in response to the number of trading caravans coming from Vesh seeking to use it as a jump-off point for continued travel into Calastia or east along the New Venir border towards the city-states and nations of the west.

*Noted townspeople include:*  Paransala, the only wizard of note in Trela; Phuram Dayal, the River-Master/Mayor; Radraan of Belsameth, keeper of the Midnight Shrine;  Jonegar, captain of Trela’s militia force, the Riverguard; and Talbot Cormath, the town bard.

*Places of note include:*  the Riverhouse, large dockside offices and warehouses of the River-Master and is also used as a town center and meeting hall; the Midnight Shrine, small windowless building houses the town’s only altar which is dedicated to Belsameth.

We open on our heroes during a town festival.  Not only is the celebration a commeration of the Carnival of Flowers, it is also in honor of our heroes success in stopping the Slitheren raids that for so long plagued this little hamlet.  

The events for the day include many different games of skill including a footrace, archery, a melee competition using bamboo rods as swords, a horse race, and a bardic competition, The evening culminates with music, dancing, and a huge feast.  

As you walk around, enjoying the time to relax, watching (or participating in) the games, townsfolk express their appreciation for your help.  Thanks to you, these people can go back to their relatively normal lives of farming, blacksmithing, and supporting the trading caravans, no longer living in fear or poverty.  You have given these people hope and joy, a precious gift in these troubled times.

((Edit:  I should proofread my work before i post it     ))


----------



## Krug (Jan 8, 2003)

_Should we post here or in a new thread?_

Elisia turns to her companions. "I would be interested in the bardic competition, though I know I would be unlikely to win..." She looks around for something sweet to buy and consume.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 8, 2003)

Aerin is most definately interested in the Archery contest. "Elisia, do not fret. Give it a try. You will never know if you do not try. I am sure that there are better archers than myself here, but I would be remiss if I did not give it a go."


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 8, 2003)

Aliana appears to be enjoying the festivities, gracefully and flirtaciously accepting what praise she recieves, but those who know her can see that her true thoughts are far away. 
 She still didn't quite understand why she had joined the group volunteering to help the village, she was saddened by the villagers plight, sure, but going from that to actually risking her life... 
 She had almost died, she had felt the claws and fangs of the beast in her own flesh, ripping her apart. The pain had been incredible and only the blessing of the Goddess had kept her in this world. What had made her take that risk? Surely not merely her faith in Enkili, though the desires of her Goddess were surely a part of the reason. Maybe the fact that she had little left to lose? Her noble status, her family and friends had all been lost before, all because of an illfated love-affair and a marriage she didn't want. She had been sleeping her way from town to town, bed to bed, to keep up the lavish lifestyle she was used to and to try to forget. Until the Goddess had appeared before her, turning bitter lies and seduction into pleasures once again. She had enjoyed the life as a filanderer after that but perhaps not as much as she had believed. And yet she was still doing it even now if only to amuse herself, with a kiss and a touch.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 8, 2003)

_Kana Greyfire keeps to herself, walking amidst the crowd, her umbrella brightly flashing as she twists it quickly in her wrists.  She keeps to herself, and does not speak, unless spoken to, a mysterious lotus amidst the ambling masses..._


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 8, 2003)

Aerin will walk amongst the crowd, noting where the Archery competition will take place. He will stop occaisionally and chat with the merchants and people who are here, eventually buying an ale if available and some sweets to nibble on. He will be noting what is going on around him, looking for anything interesting that might catch his eye.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 8, 2003)

Timothy Walks around Flamboyantly, with his best clothes on, he speaks hearthily to people, and gives some copper pieces to poor childeren he sees. He acquires about the archery contest and signs himself up for that.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 11, 2003)

OOC:  We're waiting for Acmite to post.  He's been a bit busy in the real world lately.  If we don't hear anything by Monday, we'll continue and he can jump in later.


----------



## Acmite (Jan 12, 2003)

*..........Speak of the Devil...........*

OOC:  Sorry for the delay, folks.  As Aust mentioned, I've been busy away from my computer the last bit.

_ Kyloren, dressed in a deep blue cloak over simple clothing, will walk the streets watching the revelers.

His thoughts wander, to memories of events past, and to plans the future may reveal.  As he watches the crowd, he thinks of the stagnation the usurper gods have wrought, and willfully supresses the rage that threatens to overwhelm him at this thought.

He will keep an easy pace, and will eventually head towards the archery competition.  He will keep an eye out for any who bear a sign of Lethene, or any of the other Titans._


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 12, 2003)

*the games begin...*

The ticket taker looks up at Kyloren from the table with a smile,
"Will you be entering the archery competition, good sir?  We're about to begin.  I can sign you up if you'd like."

Kyloren looks over to where the contestents are standing, waiting for the contest to begin, and spots Aerin and Timothy along with three others.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 13, 2003)

Aerin takes a look at the other contestants in the archery contests, "may luck be on your side. It looks like a fine day for a little friendly competition. May your aim be true and your arrows find their marks!"


----------



## Acmite (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: the games begin...*



			
				Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> *The ticket taker looks up at Kyloren from the table with a smile,
> "Will you be entering the archery competition, good sir?  We're about to begin.  I can sign you up if you'd like."
> 
> Kyloren looks over to where the contestents are standing, waiting for the contest to begin, and spots Aerin and Timothy along with three others. *




_  With a slight sneer, Kyloren will respond, "My oaths prohibit the use of such....tools.  I am here to watch."_


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 13, 2003)

Aliana goes over to watch the contest, applauding politely if anyone makes a good hit.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 13, 2003)

_Kana stays aloof watching from her vantage point, using her fan to cover face, with modesty, watching the scene, moving like a stalking cat through the crowds.  She pauses by the archery contest, to watch and see just how her companions will fare._


----------



## Krug (Jan 13, 2003)

Elisia waits for her bardic competition.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 14, 2003)

Aerin scopes out the Archery Contest field, stringing his bow in the process. He checks out the other competitors and, since it hasn't started yet, takes a look at the other stalls and vendors that are near the archery competition.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 14, 2003)

Timothy will walk around until the archery contest will start, he will start looking for another adventure, using his fame to get good jobs.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 18, 2003)

OOC:  sorry about the long pause.  I've been a bit busy with work last week or so.  I plan to post either today or tomorrow.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 18, 2003)

ooc: That's ok Aust, no pressure.


----------



## Acmite (Jan 19, 2003)

No worries.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 19, 2003)

*Archery Event*

As the crowd gathers to watch the archery competition, the last of the competitors registers and takes his place lined up with his target.  The judge walks from the registration table to a place on the field where everyone, spectators and competitors alike, can hear him speak.
“Welcome everyone to the archery event.  I am Joshua Rodram, and I will be your judge for this event.  First, let me begin by explaining the rules.  As you can see, the targets are a distance downfield.  Each competitor will fire three shots at his target, one shot at a time.  The three competitors who land the best shot closest to the bullseye will advance to the final round, where the targets will be moved farther away.  Three more shots will then be fired by each competitor and the competitor who lands the best shot, again closest to the bullseye, will be declared the winner.  The prize for the winner is this beautiful quiver and these 10 finely crafted arrows.
“Now, allow me to introduce the competitors.  First, we have Daren Golson from the town of Treywick.  Next is Philip Duvoe from the town of Rossinville.  Next is James Mannon from the town of Elwood.  Finally, we have Aerin Mallory and Timothy Backs, heroes of Trela.”
With the introductions complete the crowd cheers.

Joshua continues, “Good luck to you all, and may the best archer win.”

With that said, Joshua takes up his position by the registration table.
“Archers, you may fire when ready.”

The archers take their shots, many coming close to the bullseye, a couple missing the target entirely.  The crowd oohs and cheers after each volley.  In the end of the first round, after three shots each, Aerin, Philip, and James advance on to the final round.  The targets are moved farther away and each archer lines up and fires his final three shots.  All are on target, the competition is very close.  Joshua walks out to judge the final shots.  After a few minutes he walks over to the registration table, picks up the prize quiver and arrows and heads back to his speaking position.

“The competition was very close.  The winner only won by a few inches, a testament to the skill of everyone.  It is my pleasure to give you the archery champion, Aerin Mallory!”

The crowd goes wild, cheering.  Joshua walks over to Aerin and presents him with the prize quiver and arrows.

OOC:  a finely crafted quiver, and 10 masterwork arrows are awarded to Aerin.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 19, 2003)

Timothy will walk over to Aerin and sais:

"You won fair and square there friend!, Congratulations. I just hope I can return the favor someday.

Three cheers for my Freind!"


----------



## Krug (Jan 19, 2003)

Elisia claps. "A fine display of skill," she says, smiling. Perhaps it is a good sign for her own competition.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 19, 2003)

Aerin blushes a slight bit at the mention of his winning performance, and steps forward to gladly accept the award. "Thank you, I must say that was a very good game. Cheers to all of you who participated. A more fair display of skill I have not seen. I am honored." Aerin places the arrows in his new quiver and attaches it to his belt. "I look forward to watching the other competitions that are available."


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 19, 2003)

"Masterful marksmanship Aerin." Aliana flashes a brilliant smile at him, a flirtacious undertone to her apparent comraderie.  "May your arrows always fly so true."


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 20, 2003)

Aerin smiles at Aliana, looking a bit ruffled. "Ah, eh, thank you very much Aliana. Archery seems to be the one thing that I am skilled at. It just comes naturally. My father complained that it would get me nowhere. Knighthood is what he figured would make me someone. Perhaps in his world, but not mine."


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 20, 2003)

"A man has to make his own way in life, or else he is not a man. I sympathise with your choice, Aerin. Rebellion is never easy, but usually brings its own reward." _But sometimes the price can be too high._


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 20, 2003)

"But it is only rebellion to those who don't understand. To me, it is a logical path for me to follow. Kind of like being here, having helped the villagers in their struggles. I don't know what led me here, but I ended up in the right place for the time." Aerin looks around at what is going on. Suddenly conscious of the fact that he is talking with an attractive young lady. "What brought you here?"


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 21, 2003)

> "What brought you here?"




Her smile turns crooked "A marriage of alliance to a man four times my age, a forbidden love affair betrayed and a Godess who helped me understand my existance. I came here because I made a choice and had no choice." In her thoughts she berates herself for having said too much, but the playful smile comes back to mask her emotions. "We seem to have a lot in common."


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 21, 2003)

Aerin looks at Aliana, "yes it seems that we do. It is kind of strange, all of the time that we had spent defending the village from the monstrous threat, and I had not realized how much we had in common." _What are you doing? Thinking that she might care what you think._ "I am sorry to hear about your previous troubles and what has brought you here. However, I am sure that there is a force that guides you." Aerin will bend down and pluck a flower for Aliana. "Here, take this as a token of my appreciation for you listening to my ramblings."


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 22, 2003)

She blushes, as she's been trained to do, and takes the flower from him, her fingers brushing lightly against his hand. "Knight or not, you are nevertheless as chivalrous as they come. Noblilty is in your soul and can never be taken away from you." Her eyes sparkling with... something, she looks at his face. _He's not all that bad-looking, not at all._ 
 She twirls the flower slowly in her hand, inhales its rich, heavy scent and with a nod to Aerin turns away and walks gracefully towards the stage of the bardic competition.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 22, 2003)

_Kana stays aloof, and watches the display, from behind her fan, noting who won, but not really approaching.  Simply watching, staying quiet and unnassuming._


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 22, 2003)

_Hmm. That was interesting. I still don't understand it all, but she took the flower and brightened at the compliment. I wonder where everyone else is. Elisia should be on next._ 
Aerin, a bit flustered, and yet feeling good, heads over to find a bit to eat and drink from one of the vendors. He will stop and talk to any children or any other interested people about archery. He will then wander over to the Bardic Competition to cheer on Elisia in her endeavors.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 22, 2003)

National Acrobat said:
			
		

> *Hmm. That was interesting. I still don't understand it all, but she took the flower and brightened at the compliment. I wonder where everyone else is. Elisia should be on next.
> Aerin, a bit flustered, and yet feeling good, heads over to find a bit to eat and drink from one of the vendors. He will stop and talk to any children or any other interested people about archery. He will then wander over to the Bardic Competition to cheer on Elisia in her endeavors. *




_Kana settles in behind Aerin, and speaks softly._

"You did well."

_She says little else and touches his shoulder, before removing her hand just as quickly._


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 22, 2003)

*My head is spinning...*

Aerin turns to Kana, "I didn't see you there. In fact, I haven't seen you since the fair began. Where have you been hiding yourself?"_And what does she mean, "you did well?" I did well at what. My head is spinning. _


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 22, 2003)

National Acrobat said:
			
		

> *Aerin turns to Kana, "I didn't see you there. In fact, I haven't seen you since the fair began. Where have you been hiding yourself?"And what does she mean, "you did well?" I did well at what. My head is spinning.  *




_Kana brings up her fan once more, shielding her face,_ "I have been watching."

_She fans herself gently, as if there is all the time in the world for such questions._


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 22, 2003)

Aerin turns to Kana, "are you going to watch the Bardic Competition?" He motions towards the pavillion where the event is to take place. "That is where I am heading. I am looking forward to our young halfling comrade's performance. You haven't seen the rest of our merry band, have you?" Aerin starts to head towards the next event, carrying a cold, fermented beverage and a plate of whatever is available to eat.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 22, 2003)

National Acrobat said:
			
		

> *Aerin turns to Kana, "are you going to watch the Bardic Competition?" He motions towards the pavillion where the event is to take place. "That is where I am heading. I am looking forward to our young halfling comrade's performance. You haven't seen the rest of our merry band, have you?" Aerin starts to head towards the next event, carrying a cold, fermented beverage and a plate of whatever is available to eat. *




"They must be enjoying themselves."

_Kana follows Aerin at a liesurely pace, and pauses to watch.  She moves like a cat, her movements graceful, yet languid, and slow paced.  She watches silently, simply listening to all around her._


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 22, 2003)

Aerin takes a seat at the Bardic Competition and silently munches on his lunch.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 22, 2003)

Timothy, although happy for his companion, wasn't that pleased about himself. Although his rapier was by far his favorite weapon, he knew his skill with the bow we're crucial to survive in light armor. After Walking around a bit, just thinking a bit and chatting too the locals, he'll go to the Bard competition, sitting next to his friends.

"Ah, Aerin, Kana, great that you're here too, now we can watch together and cheer elisia"


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 22, 2003)

"Ah Timothy, great sport," Aerin offers his hand to Timothy. "Allow me to buy you a drink. I know that on any given day your skill with the arrow is as good as mine, and I imagine next time I'll be congratulating you!"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 22, 2003)

_Kana simply nods but says nothing from behind her fan, she stands aloof, to give the men their space._


----------



## Timothy (Jan 22, 2003)

"Ah, well, the best men won, we're all good in one thing or the other.
But I'll take that drink nevertheless" Timothy says Laughing.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 23, 2003)

"Yes, yes I believe that we are all good at something. Hopefully, we'll learn that we are good at other things as well as we continue our journey." Aerin hands Timothy a large tankard of ale. "For you, and your camradarie and sportsmanship."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 23, 2003)

_Kana observes the contest, looking to see who wins.  She glances to the two men drinking, but says nothing refocusing on the match._


----------



## Acmite (Jan 23, 2003)

Kyloren will move up beside Kana to watch the rest of the match.  

_How is it that the usurper-gods were able to wrest control from Lethene when all they wish to do is have us mortals perform for them?  Surely some of these peple must realize the stagnation hey are fostering?  No matter.  They will learn to accept the inevitable return of those that created life--I fear many of them will lose their lives, but if it saves the entire world, is it not a small price?_ 


With a slight mental shrug, Kyloren will focus on the match, smiling slightly at Kana.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 23, 2003)

Timothy takes the mug ans toasts.

"On Friendship, for a friend, you are!"

Timothy then nods at Kyloren and resume to watch the contest.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 24, 2003)

"Ah Kyloren," begins Aerin. "Pleased to see you. Glad you could join us. I imagine that the creative talents we are about to see will be splendid."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 24, 2003)

_Kana glances to her companions, and simply raises a slight brow to Kyloren's smile.  The truth is, her companions have yet to really see her smile._

"Welcome," _she says to Kyloren._


----------



## Acmite (Jan 24, 2003)

National Acrobat said:
			
		

> *"Ah Kyloren," begins Aerin. "Pleased to see you. Glad you could join us. I imagine that the creative talents we are about to see will be splendid." *




_  You as well.  Have you been here long?

The creative arts are but one way the common man can help stave off the horrid stagnation that threatens to engulf us all--one way, but a good one.  I have high hopes for this demonstration.... _


----------



## Acmite (Jan 24, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Kana glances to her companions, and simply raises a slight brow to Kyloren's smile.  The truth is, her companions have yet to really see her smile.
> 
> "Welcome," she says to Kyloren. *




_ I take it the day finds you well, then?", Kyloren will respond in a friendly but even tone while his gaze absently wanders the crowd.

"I must admit, while our friends performed admirably, the test of archery didn't hold my attention.  I'm not sure what it was...maybe the lack of import to it all.  Where was the struggle, where was the * need *?  I don't know.  It felt...empty.  Anyway, I can see that I'm rambling.  Let's forget what I just said and focus on the presentation, shall we?" _


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 24, 2003)

Acmite said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You as well.  Have you been here long? *



*

"I have spent a good portion of the day here," Aerin begins, "the townspeople are enjoying themselves, released from the constant fear that they have felt for awhile. It has been nice to relax and meet many of them. It is actually quite a nice carnival."

Aerin strains his eyes, looking around. Taking in whatever might catch his eye at the moment. Hoping that he might see where Aliana is sitting. My head still spins...*


----------



## Timothy (Jan 24, 2003)

Timothy Smiles at the words of Kyloren, Timothy views life about the same, but  much more relaxed, Live has to be action packed, Living every day like it is your last. But he sees that if all people do thisit will loose it's grandeur.

OOC: Acmite, do you have MSN? mine is: gijsvanbilsen@hotmail.com


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 24, 2003)

Acmite said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I take it the day finds you well, then?", Kyloren will respond in a friendly but even tone while his gaze absently wanders the crowd.
> 
> "I must admit, while our friends performed admirably, the test of archery didn't hold my attention.  I'm not sure what it was...maybe the lack of import to it all.  Where was the struggle, where was the  need ?  I don't know.  It felt...empty.  Anyway, I can see that I'm rambling.  Let's forget what I just said and focus on the presentation, shall we?"  *




_Kana listens and nods, taking in the words,_ "Yes."


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 26, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *Timothy Smiles at the words of Kyloren, Timothy views life about the same, but  much more relaxed, Live has to be action packed, Living every day like it is your last. But he sees that if all people do this it will lose it's grandeur. *




Aerin nods his head at this, in affirmation. "Yes, yes you should always live your life with some purpose, some meaning. However, once in awhile it is nice to stop and smell the flowers."


----------



## Timothy (Jan 26, 2003)

"stop and smell the flowers, why yes although iw ould prefer to stop and see the girls", he says with a smile.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 26, 2003)

"well yes, stop and see the girls as well. Heck, get the girls some flowers!"


----------



## Timothy (Jan 26, 2003)

NOW you're getting my drift!

OOC: now where did that DM go????


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 29, 2003)

While waiting for the competition to start Aliana seeks out some of the more prominent inhabitants of the villlage to chat about this and that.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 29, 2003)

OOC: Bump! Anyone seen our DM?


----------



## Timothy (Jan 29, 2003)

Dm, where aaaaaaarrrree  you?


----------



## Krug (Jan 29, 2003)

Elias wonders when her contest can start....

_Where's the DM rescue unit when you need it?_


----------



## Timothy (Feb 2, 2003)

...


----------



## Krug (Feb 3, 2003)

PBP dropout...
oh DM.. where have you gone to?
PBP dropout...
we're wondering what's the next move?

So we chat amongst ourselves
and wonder when he's coming back
are we ever gonna finish
that battle with that big rat?


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 4, 2003)

.
.
.


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 4, 2003)

Reminds me of a Vicious Rumors song, "Abandoned, Abandoned Again..."


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 4, 2003)

I believe this game is dead


----------



## Timothy (Feb 4, 2003)

Well, if it's dead, let's just continue ourselves. I've done it at some oter boards, and it's great fun!

By the amount of bumping it is clear we all like this game so far, so why not by the DM all together... Her's how it goes...

We keep the same characters we have now, with roughly the same abilities, and just role play every encounter. If we get into a fight, in stead of rolling we just type up what we'll think will happen. We can Play NPC's as well, just however you want. This sort of a campaign is fineas long as all players keep their nactions on roughly the same level (meaning, you don't always succed at what you do, and your character will have some bad luck too, although that will be thought of by you or the other players.)

A small example, beginning where we let off....

IC: Timothy Sitsback and listens to all the bards that show their arts. Some are good, some are bad...He even spotted a nice girl with a very nice voice, he'll go talk her once the contest is over.

Suddenly ther is a lot of commotion, two heavily armoured orcs have run up on the podium and each took one of the bards. Both just girls, the one with the nice voice too. After grabbing the girls, the orcs are quickly off to the forest at the side of the town.

Timothy jumps up, draws his rapier from his walking stick and Screams:

"let's get those orcs! they aren't worth that Girl!!"

OOC: in The next posts, the other party members can say what they will do and roleplay whatever the orcs are doing, or some other NPC's. Let's assume for now that the heroes go after the orcs and the other citizens will get some gaurds to help, the heroes arrive at the orcs sooner than the guards, and combat begins. (i'll play throihg the eyes of Timothy again)

IC: "I can see you now, prepare to die for taken the honour of those girls."

The orcs, hearing this, put down the girls and turn around, from their back they dra enormous greatswords, and in a deep voice one of them says:

"Come, Come and GET them!"

Timothy immediatly charges in at the orc who said this and sticks his rapier in the orc's belly, the oRc screams of pain, but quickly returns the favor by hacking in on Timothy arm. Both are heavily breathing and looking at eachother furiously...

OOC: Seem this can be very Fun!


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 8, 2003)

Armed only with a slim steel dagger Aliana runs after the orcs a few feet behind Timothy, her light white silk gown billowing behind her. Fumbling for her holy symbol she manages to pull it out of her purse and commands the lead orc to "DIE!", prefering not to use the more efficient "STRIP!", or "MASTURBATE!" commands for estethic reasons, "DEFECATE!" being entirely out of the question. The Orc feels her spell tighten its web around his mind but barely shakes it off, it was not yet done living. Barking a harsh, mocking laughter it keeps running with its precious loot.

When the orcs finally stops Aliana is panting slightly from the exertion of running, her face is flushed and there's a fire of excitement burning in her eyes. 

With a swift incantation she places her hand lightly on the side of Timothy's neck. In a light caress the fills his body with life and warmth, healing his wounds just before the second orc charges her and leaves her bleeding on the ground from a critical hit of his Greatsword. 

_This is what life is all about, the struggle, the competition, the killing_ ,she laughs bitterly, no tries to laugh but instead coughs up a mouthful of clear red blood, _the dying._


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 8, 2003)

Seeing the orc strike Aliana down, Aerin screams "Nooo!". He pulls his mighty composite bow out and fires 2 of his nice, new MW arrows, both hitting the orc, dropping it to the ground. Aerin then rushes up to Aliana, and lifts her head up. "It wasn't supposed to end this way. We were supposed to be the heroes..."


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 9, 2003)

She smiles what would have been a lovely smile if her face was not covered with blood and says trough a haze of pain, "Don't cry, sweet knight. I will live trough this because of you. I'll be fine *cough* in a few short moments. I just need some time to rest, to *cough* gather my thoughts."


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 9, 2003)

'Bravery like yours I have never seen before," Aerin tells Aliana, "to rush in and heal a comrade in harm's way. What bravery."


----------



## Timothy (Feb 9, 2003)

Timothy wants to look back to thank Alina, but sees her lying on the ground, he renews his furious attack on the heavily breathing still standing orc. 

"Die, like the filthy honourless skum that you are!"

Timothy dashes in range cunningly avoiding the orcs greatsword, and turns on his feet while giving the orc a huge slash across his chest. The oprc stumbles and falls to the earth. Timothy now turns towards Aliana.

"Aliana, I owe you my life, I I will not allow you to die before I have returned the favor, so just live! LIVE!" "Is there anybody here who can bind her wounds?"


----------



## Acmite (Feb 11, 2003)

Sorry * I * went missing there a while.  Did anyone else notice that this thread is in the wrong forum?

As a result (I think), I didn't get a notice that a reply had been made (via thread subscription) to my email.

So, I didn't think anyone was responding.  I'm guessing the same thing might have happened to our DM.

If someone has his/her email handy, we could try to get a hold of him.  And, we should try to get this thread moved to "Playing the Game".

Acmite/Kyloren


----------



## Krug (Feb 11, 2003)

Elias was still waiting for her bardic contest to start. however, she did occasionally see her companions running by, very agitated. She sighed. "All that fun without me...."


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 11, 2003)

Aerin will bind Aliana's wounds the best that he can, and will wipe up the blood off of her, attempting to ease her pain at the same time.

OOC: I haven't heard a word from our DM. I guess we could ask the moderators to move the thread to the appropriate forum.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 11, 2003)

This is sorta an OOC thread, atleast it started out as such. Why don't I create another IC thread wjere we will continue like posted in the above example.

Do we all want to go that way?


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 12, 2003)

> This is sorta an OOC thread, atleast it started out as such. Why don't I create another IC thread wjere we will continue like posted in the above example.




Fine by me 

--
Aliana stirs just beyond the edge of conciousness, trembling slightly when she feels the touch of Aerin.


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 12, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *This is sorta an OOC thread, atleast it started out as such. Why don't I create another IC thread wjere we will continue like posted in the above example.
> 
> Do we all want to go that way? *




ok by me...


----------



## Timothy (Feb 12, 2003)

Okay, I'll do that, Look for: DM-less Scarred Lands game (Up & Running)


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Feb 12, 2003)

sorry guys.  I won't be able to continue this game.  Hope your efforts meet with more success than mine did, Timothy.


----------

